# Neighbors got popped



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

Well, the locals got caught hunting over bait last night. Also had a couple non tagged deer hanging. The dnr took the deer. We’re wondering how they got caught. Any ideas? It’s almost like the dnr waited until they had gotten deer to make the bust. We will probably talk w them later to get some details.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

My buddys neighbor Over by ludington got pinched for baiting ,don't know if they had anything hanging. Guess they had huge piles of corn that were seen from above.


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

Im sure many folks get busted for tagging issues via FB. Once DNR is on the property they go check the stands and find bait and god knows what else.


----------



## big buck 75 (Sep 6, 2010)

Wonder if the punishment will be enough to make them stop.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

I would think loose lips sunk their ship. Its amazing more people don;t get busted considering the amount of baiting obviously going on.


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

We’re we’re thinking this too. Maybe someone from their group said something to the wrong person while picking up beer, etc. 

One of the deer was a 10 pt too.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

You have to put those pictures on fb or whatever with or without a tag and don't worry about the background. The DNR is watching.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

flighthunter said:


> We’re we’re thinking this too. Maybe someone from their group said something to the wrong person while picking up beer, etc.
> 
> One of the deer was a 10 pt too.


Well there's evidence they didn't actually hunt over bait. 10 points don't go to bait.

Probably told someone about their deer as they purchased a bag of bait LOL


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

big buck 75 said:


> Wonder if the punishment will be enough to make them stop.


Never has been enough to discourage the low life types yet, cheaters will always find a way to gain an advantage even if caught.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

The fines are up to the courts. They are the ones who can make it hurt.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Where I live a Felon without gun/hunting rights put his Big Buck on Facebook last year. Big mistake. I kinda doubt the local CO or even his PO were explicitly monitoring his Social Media or anything. But his many neighbors likely were, cuz he was being a complete ass about access to a 240 acre parcel in the neighborhood owned by a non-hunting, out-of-state landowner who only wants one simple thing from the neighbors, going back decades: no phone calls.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

flighthunter said:


> We’re we’re thinking this too. Maybe someone from their group said something to the wrong person while picking up beer, etc.
> 
> One of the deer was a 10 pt too.


7,000 in restitution for the 10 point, righteous bucks.


----------



## Rangerbob (Apr 11, 2018)

Think they got tickets for not reporting their deer harvest?


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

My brother works part time at a local deer processer,you wouldn't believe the guys that openly brag about using bait. Its like almost everyone around here does it so no biggie. I'd get caught if I threw a dam apple core out. That's my type of luck lol.


----------



## buckguts1970 (Dec 7, 2012)

Did the OP have something to do with the neighbors getting busted? Just a question don't kill me lol.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

I was hoping that the local bust was on the bi weekly report. Guy took a big one down and took a second one down over bait at the same place. Surprise, he did not do a Russian and look up. All on video footage from a drome. He knows he is in shixs creek, over 30k on this one. I do not know if it was a DNR drome or a neighbor.


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

I can't figure out why anybody would post a picture on a public forum, of an illegal kill, or talk to anybody about it. Just being a blow heart, or they really don't care.
That would be like me if I was to post a picture of a wolf hanging in my fur shed, and I take a picture, and post it in the trapping forum, just asking for problems. In fact just yesterday the wife took picture of her catch, and after I posted it I noticed she didn't have her otter tag on it. Told her to go back out and fill out the tag and get it on the otter, and never take a picture again without the tag showing when it is hanging in the fur shed. She understood and just forgot.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Good. Baiting/poaching is rampant right now


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

buckguts1970 said:


> Did the OP have something to do with the neighbors getting busted? Just a question don't kill me lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


No.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Chessieman said:


> I was hoping that the local bust was on the bi weekly report. Guy took a big one down and took a second one down over bait at the same place. Surprise, he did not do a Russian and look up. All on video footage from a drome. He knows he is in ships creek, over 30k on this one. I do not know if it was a DNR drome or a neighbor.


If it was a private drone, will it be admissible as evidence? Will it make the entire search and seizure inadmissible? Hopefully it was the DNR's drone.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Nostromo said:


> If it was a private drone, will it be admissible as evidence? Will it make the entire search and seizure inadmissible? Hopefully it was the DNR's drone.


Drone use is so restricted it’s almost nonexistent.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

The feed store by me has semi truck loads of beets and carrots for sale. Probably less than 1 percent of it ends up in the UP.
If you are hunting state land a good idea may be to hunt close to private land that boarders the private. If there is an unusual large amount of deer tracks you know what is going on.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

wpmisport said:


> The feed store by me has semi truck loads of beets and carrots for sale. Probably less than 1 percent of it ends up in the UP.
> If you are hunting state land a good idea may be to hunt close to private land that boarders the private. If there is an unusual large amount of deer tracks you know what is going on.


I have a spot on a corner that deer cut across. One or both of the private pieces is feeding them carrots. The deer bed on the public and every night there is a parade of deer. 

I reported it but not sure what the DNR is going to be able to do.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

brookie1 said:


> 7,000 in restitution for the 10 point, righteous bucks.


Yeah I believe its $1000 plus $1000 if a buck and $500 per point! They are lucky it wasn;t an 11 pt. cause that would have been $750 per point! Hope they throw the book at those guys. I hear they are hiring more CO's so they can enforce this more strictly.


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

An airplane has been traveling our area a lot this week. I was feeling that it was the DNR looking for baiting violations. Was hoping they would see the neighbor hunting with his rifle over bait on the 14th. Pretty frustrating knowing there are people around us baiting and probably having a great season.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Pretty sure I heard a drone in Manistee County over the weekend.


----------



## onlinebiker (Sep 19, 2019)

Play stupid games - get stupid prizes!!


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

Glad to hear they got busted


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Gee, what a shame. 😊


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

I blew the whistle on my brothers neighbor a few years back. The idiot was always getting caught sneaking onto my brothers' property hunting. Never did anything to him other than telling him to hunt his side of the fence line. Then on opening day I shot a doe which crossed 5 feet onto his property and died. The neighbor was hunting the corner of his property and my brothers' property and hopped back over the fence to his side after hearing me shoot. Told him I shot a doe and it died on his side of the fence and asked him for permission to get the deer. He said no. Told him I would give him my doe tag to put on the deer and he could have it. He declined my offer. I waited about an hour and saw him take the doe. I called DNR and they went to his barn and found an untagged doe hanging and issued him a ticket and a court date. Best thing though was I ended up shooting a 9 pointer running the fence line on my brothers' side approx. 10 minutes after the neighbor took the deer.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Have some buddy's that still bait.. Don't think it's enforced all to well.... I'm not a fan. Believe it'll turn them nocturnal before anything. In, out, in out etc..


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

My favorite thing to do was pour vanilla extract on the ground where I knew the deer were crossing during bow season. This would cause them to stop and smell long enough for a perfect broadside shot at 20 yards. That was back when baiting was reduced to a 5 gallon bucket. Didn't have to worry about hauling a bucket of bait.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

The lack of acorns up north makes baiting very effective this year. All of the deer we have taken at my place are full of corn. Probably 10 miles from the closest AG land. 

I wish there was a way to really crack down on it or make it legal. What’s happening right now is the folks who don’t follow the rules are really benefiting from being the only food in the area.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Still enforcing it in Huron County. With the vast amount of private property in that area of the thumb it was never an easy task. That’s definitely an increase this year. 






Thumb Area Headlines | Thumbnet.net


Welcome to Thumbnet.net, your source for what's happening in Michigan's Upper Thumb Area!



thumbnet.net





*DNR issues 60 tickets in 3 days for baiting violations*
Deena Bruderick
Fri, 18 Nov 2022 17:30:15 EST

Since opening day of regular rifle hunting season, November 15th, the Department of Natural Resources has written sixty tickets for hunters hunting over bait piles in Huron County alone.

According to the DNR's website the violation of this "method of taking game" can result in a $50 to $500 fine and/or up to 90 days in jail, as baiting and feeding are banned in the Lower Peninsula of Michigan.


----------



## HitFactor (Oct 19, 2021)

Nostromo said:


> If it was a private drone, will it be admissible as evidence? Will it make the entire search and seizure inadmissible? Hopefully it was the DNR's drone.


Evidence is evidence. At least it was when I was a cop. Who owned the camera wasn't ever an issue. The pilot would have to testify to the video evidence they collected.


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

Lumberman said:


> The lack of acorns up north makes baiting very effective this year. All of the deer we have taken at my place are full of corn. Probably 10 miles from the closest AG land.
> 
> I wish there was a way to really crack down on it or make it legal. What’s happening right now is the folks who don’t follow the rules are really benefiting from being the only food in the area.


I'm guessing most of this occurs on private as access is limited vs public land. 
Shame it still keeps happening. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Good


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

Me and a neighbor made the decision to call on a neighbor for bait a couple years ago after he bragged about killing 3 bucks the previous year. 

DNR waited a week or so to bust him on opening day when they figured he'd be hunting. 

Caught him dragging an untagged buck off of property he didn't have permission to be on, he was baiting, and then CO found another untagged buck at the house.

Was only ticketed for the 2 untagged bucks as the CO indicated the penalty for the other charges would pale in comparison.

It gets pled down to one untagged buck, and he ends up with a few hundred dollar fine. A complete joke. I'd be shocked if he isn't still violating on multiple levels.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

gunfun13 said:


> Me and a neighbor made the decision to call on a neighbor for bait a couple years ago after he bragged about killing 3 bucks the previous year.
> 
> DNR waited a week or so to bust him on opening day when they figured he'd be hunting.
> 
> ...


I thought it was $1k per point?


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

sureshot006 said:


> I thought it was $1k per point?


It’s $2000 for an antlered deer and an additional $500 per point for an 8, 9, or 10 and $750 per point for 11+.

It’s $1000 for an antlerless deer.


----------



## Setter (Mar 20, 2001)

I heard of a guy that got pinched in Richmond Township in Osceola County. Bait sales in Hersey are not decreasing.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

I watched a guy in camo and an orange hat buy a bag of beets and a bag of carrots yesterday. Probably going to feed his sheep and other hobby animals. 🤔🤔


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

dead short said:


> I watched a guy in camo and an orange hat buy a bag of beets and a bag of carrots yesterday. Probably going to feed his sheep and other hobby animals.


You never know... the sheep may be more than a hobby to him


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

One of the local gas stations moved their bait pallets to the door from islands. Looks like some bait enthusiasts don't mind shoplifting.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

fisheater said:


> My reading of a recent case involving zoning regulations is that law enforcement must have a warrant to utilize a drone to search your property. I understand the DNR has the right to enter property without a warrant. However a private citizen is not the DNR. You cannot fly a drone over another’s private property. I do not support game violations and violators need to be prosecuted. The drone operator flying over private property should absolutely be prosecuted.


That's nice, were did you get that idea? It is illegal to shoot them down over your property also.



dead short said:


> Can’t ban the sale. DNR can’t regulate the sale of agricultural goods, only how it’s used for hunting.


As I stated before, tax the bait sales in the lower. Add $10 per bag and you would not see the stores selling them because of the tax hassle.


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

Chessieman said:


> As I stated before, tax the bait sales in the lower. Add $10 per bag and you would not see the stores selling them because of the tax hassle.


That would take legislative action. The last time the legislature took up the baiting issue they wanted to reinstate it in the lower peninsula and increase the limit to 5 gallons.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Yea, I know but with the new shuffle the tax money and CWD might sway them.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jan 12, 2016)

flighthunter said:


> Well, the locals got caught hunting over bait last night. Also had a couple non tagged deer hanging. The dnr took the deer. We’re wondering how they got caught. Any ideas? It’s almost like the dnr waited until they had gotten deer to make the bust. We will probably talk w them later to get some details.


Good they got busted


----------



## Fishray (Dec 21, 2020)

I find it interesting that the most recent articles I’ve read about the decline in the number of deer hunters don’t mention the baiting ban as a reason. One of the articles was a two-pager in the Detroit News a couple / few weeks back. I’ve heard of people not hunting because of the ban. Heck, I’ve even heard of people not hunting this year because of the reporting requirements. Seems like self punishment to me.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

The baiting ban law has no teeth if they allow guys to plea deal and only get a $500 fine. Thats a lot cheaper than going on a good outfitted hunt for a nice buck. Poaching an 8 pt. buck over bait according to the DNR hunting guide is $1000 plus $1000 for it being a buck and $4000 ($500 per point) equals $6000! So you can plea down to a $500 fine?!?! Why even bother enforcing the law if this is how it works out. Friggin stupid. Someone please correct me if I am wrong. No wonder all the baiting is still going on, no one is afraid of getting caught!


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Fishray said:


> I find it interesting that the most recent articles I’ve read about the decline in the number of deer hunters don’t mention the baiting ban as a reason. One of the articles was a two-pager in the Detroit News a couple / few weeks back. I’ve heard of people not hunting because of the ban. Heck, I’ve even heard of people not hunting this year because of the reporting requirements. Seems like self punishment to me.


You know, this should be its own thread. I have noticed a huge drop off in people hunting this year. Hell I didn't see any camo or orange at the gas station or stores and I only saw a couple other trucks in the woods hunting this year. Only 15 shots opening day when it used to be 40 or 50 even though the deer were moving good. Disturbing trend but if it means less pressure and more deer for me I'm OK with it. Guess its easier to shoot them on a game on your phone than to get out in the cold and work for it.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

SL, I think it has more to do with the mid week opening. All the snow and the excessive wind sure put a lot of dampening this weekend. I know I heard from a few people saying they were quitting Deer hunting when the ban took affect. All 3 are still hunting.


----------



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

Fishray said:


> I find it interesting that the most recent articles I’ve read about the decline in the number of deer hunters don’t mention the baiting ban as a reason. One of the articles was a two-pager in the Detroit News a couple / few weeks back. I’ve heard of people not hunting because of the ban. Heck, I’ve even heard of people not hunting this year because of the reporting requirements. Seems like self punishment to me.



Anyone quitting deer hunting or refusing to begin because they can't bait was never, or never going to be, a real hunter in the first place. The loss or lack of such people is a _good_ thing for the sport and the herd.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

INHO the simple solution is to allow baiting with shell corn & shell corn only. 2 gallons on the ground spread out won't last a night between deer, raccoons, squirrels, birds and anything else that will eat it.

The current situation is not working...The law is almost unenforceable, hunter numbers are continually declining and like it or not the majority of licenses are still sold on November 14th...These are the guys who take a few days of vacation, buy a license, head "up north" for a few days of camp life and want to put some bait out and shoot the first buck they see. They don't think about deer hunting all year like many of the frequent posters here do. Shell corn gives them the legal option to bait and hopefully stem the tide of CWD transmission associated with "big" baits like beets, carrots and the like. I know there are some that don't buy into the CWD argument, but the state does and probably always will.

As an old guy who grew up hunting with bait, I have really enjoyed not using it since it became illegal. Hunting trails, scrapes/rubs is more enjoyable. Hunting food plots on both my place and public land has worked also...trying to figure out how they get there is another challenge I enjoy whether it works or not.

This opinion may not be popular with a lot of you, but I think it may be best for deer hunting in this state.


----------



## jonnyb (Oct 29, 2013)

Chessieman said:


> That's nice, were did you get that idea? It is illegal to shoot them down over your property also.
> 
> 
> 
> As I stated before, tax the bait sales in the lower. Add $10 per bag and you would not see the stores selling them because of the tax hassle.


Guys would just buy corn from tractor supply. Guys at work talk about this all the time tax or penalize the store selling it but that's not going to happen the stores are doing nothing criminal. The people buying it and using it for bait are doing something criminal. But adding a tax is not a legitimate plan at all


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

I have a neighbor two houses down who heavily baits. I haven't reported yet mostly because I just didn't feel like rocking the boat. However the guy has continually burned all of his goodwill with all of the other neighbors (too long of a story to tell) and recently burned what little he had with me as well. Just waiting for one more f***up before we call on him. Though if the DNR had any presence in the area whatsoever they should easily be able to see the massive pile from the sky... China Twp., St. Clair County...


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

jonnyb said:


> Guys would just buy corn from tractor supply. Guys at work talk about this all the time tax or penalize the store selling it but that's not going to happen the stores are doing nothing criminal. The people buying it and using it for bait are doing something criminal. But adding a tax is not a legitimate plan at all


Gas stations and small sporting goods stores aren't the only game in town... many bulk feed suppliers throughout the thumb and along main highways going from souther to northern lower. Why buy a bag when you can buy a truckbed full of 'animal feed'?


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

d_rek said:


> I have a neighbor two houses down who heavily baits. I haven't reported yet mostly because I just didn't feel like rocking the boat. However the guy has continually burned all of his goodwill with all of the other neighbors (too long of a story to tell) and recently burned what little he had with me as well. Just waiting for one more f***up before we call on him. Though if the DNR had any presence in the area whatsoever they should easily be able to see the massive pile from the sky... China Twp., St. Clair County...


Baiting hasn't slowed up one bit since the ban. Local farms near me selling it by the ton. It's like an assembly line of trucks in and out with trailers buying beets. I'm sure, they all hunt the UP, eh ???


----------



## big buck 75 (Sep 6, 2010)

Might as well legalize it in some form obviously the ban is not being enforced to any extent.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

I still look at baiting as a poor man's food plot. Both are e designed to draw deer in so you can shoot them....


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Martin Looker said:


> The only thing that the baiting ban has done is make violators out of most of the hunters. That statement comes from a DNR friend of mine.


We sure know different people. Nobody I know baits or admits it. 
Side track again, we have a annual group Rabbit hunt. One year I had a bright 💡idea to Sugar Beet some Wildrose Bushes to draw in Rabbits there rather then their holes. 
Bad idea, a single Yote would stand on the pile and the rest surrounding it. We got hardly any Bunnies that year from that area.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Chessieman said:


> We sure know different people. Nobody I know baits or admits it.
> Side track again, we have a annual group Rabbit hunt. One year I had a bright 💡idea to Sugar Beet some Wildrose Bushes to draw in Rabbits there rather then their holes.
> Bad idea, a single Yote would stand on the pile and the rest surrounding it. We got hardly any Bunnies that year from that area.


Then it shoulda turned into a Coyote Hunt and Kill every single last one of them little bastards


----------



## devo024 (Nov 10, 2005)

Quig7557 said:


> It’s legal to sell items, illegal to misuse items, think alcohol . The stores are not responsible for what you do with what you buy.


Understood, but labeling it "Deer Feed" kinda narrows down what your doing with it, doesn't it? Wouldn't that be like labeling wine coolers "for minor's consumption only"? It's not illegal to buy them, but what your going to be doing with it is....

I don't know how the DNR is expecting anyone to take the ban seriously if I can buy bait at my local Speedway.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

so only UP stores can sell deer food?


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

RHRoss said:


> What if i have food plots but dont hunt over them. Also,what if i own a property and lease out the tillable to a local farmer for corn/beans just because they hold deer but dont hunt over them. Do ya non baiting/food plot guys still consider it baiting


That would be feeding, not baiting. We need pescadero to chime in, but I think it’s baiting if you’re found hunting over it. I think both are illegal in defined areas, but baiting has a stiffer penalty.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Hmmm...was curious so I looked. You can buy deer bait on Amazon and have it delivered to your house. Look it up and you'll see. I figured it would be there and I was right...


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Martin Looker said:


> The fines are up to the courts. They are the ones who can make it hurt.


Max fine on baiting is $500. Every person I have ever heard that got a ticket was about $325-350ish. The judge in each district can do $50-500. Once they issue one fine it usually sets precedent for that district.....that doesnt mean a judge cant give a max fine on any case though. 

One of my relatives got a ticket for overbait when we had the 2 gal limit. I can tell you it changed his ways. He stopped baiting. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

flighthunter said:


> That would be feeding, not baiting. We need pescadero to chime in, but I think it’s baiting if you’re found hunting over it. I think both are illegal in defined areas, but baiting has a stiffer penalty.


The Farmer makes a living off the corn/beans he plants on my property, even if i did hunt over the AG fields it is not feeding or baiting, completely legal. And the food plots that i plant are completely legal whether i hunt over them or not.As to which i dont hunt over either, i have a thing for the Hardwoods and hunt a Hardwoods between them all. Was just wondering what the naysayers had to say about it.


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

devo024 said:


> Understood, but labeling it "Deer Feed" kinda narrows down what your doing with it, doesn't it? Wouldn't that be like labeling wine coolers "for minor's consumption only"? It's not illegal to buy them, but what your going to be doing with it is....
> 
> I don't know how the DNR is expecting anyone to take the ban seriously if I can buy bait at my local Speedway.


I don’t think the analogy fits perfectly. It seems selling booz during prohibition is a better one, but maybe not perfect either. I don’t know if both Sales and consumption were illegal.

I love analogies.
I equate it to drugs being illegal to consume, but perfectly legal to sell.

the loophole of ag Feed being sold at party stores and gas stations is a joke. Whoever wrote the legislature should be embarrassed really. 
It would be nearly impossible to control/monitor where/how at feed is being used. 

They got this one wrong. I can understand controlling the volume of bait, still going to have violators there, but at least it would allow the average joe dump a bag and have a much better crack at a deer. Not everyone runs cams, etc. 

If the goal of dnr is to shoot deer and increase hunter recruitment make it easier not harder.


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

RHRoss said:


> The Farmer makes a living off the corn/beans he plants on my property, even if i did hunt over the AG fields it is not feeding or baiting, completely legal. And the food plots that i plant are completely legal whether i hunt over them or not.


I didn’t read it right originally.

I don’t see the problem here. both are normal practices. Neither is baiting/feeding per definition. I think I understand what you’re saying… the deer are going to eat it, wether that’s your intention or not.
I guess in that scenario you’re feeding the deer, just not illegally.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

RHRoss said:


> What if i have food plots but dont hunt over them. Also,what if i own a property and lease out the tillable to a local farmer for corn/beans just because they hold deer but dont hunt over them. Do ya non baiting/food plot guys still consider it baiting


honestly, it's done with the same purpose in mind. to bring deer onto the property, or on a predictable pattern. 

just like dumping a massive pile of beats, but not hunting over it, but in an area 40 yards away between that and a bedding area.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

BulldogOutlander said:


> honestly, it's done with the same purpose in mind. to bring deer onto the property, or on a predictable pattern.
> 
> just like dumping a massive pile of beats, but not hunting over it, but in an area 40 yards away between that and a bedding area.


The leasing of the tillable gets me a Ag tax status, provides income for a neighborhood farmer and me(though minimal, though it pays my taxes), feeds the deer and holds them on my ground(also provides the food for the health of them), same with my small plots(spring/late season food), I don’t hunt over them at all, it is absolutely not the same as piling bait to kill over. I get what your getting at, but one is legal and the other is not.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

oh i know the perks of what you are doing, and i'm not against it at all, plus it's a win-win for you and the farmer. We did the same type thing with the old farm. Did maple syrup there which zoned it ag and saved granny money on taxes every year. 

i was looking at it through the idea of bringing in deer. by that definition, the ag field, food plot, and bait pile are doing the same thing. bringing in/feeding deer. Like we both agree by this definition, they are similar. main difference is the DNR says doing two of those three is legal, while the other isn't.


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

RHRoss said:


> The leasing of the tillable gets me a Ag tax status, provides income for a neighborhood farmer and me(though minimal, though it pays my taxes), feeds the deer and holds them on my ground(also provides the food for the health of them), same with my small plots(spring/late season food), I don’t hunt over them at all, it is absolutely not the same as piling bait to kill over. I get what your getting at, but one is legal and the other is not.


Your intent is to feed if you’re not hunting. The other stuff is just feel good fluff. Another’s intent is baiting, if they plan on shooting a deer as a result of placing food on the ground, whether they’re on the pile or not.

if I donate my bait to children in Africa after I’m done hunting over it, that doesn’t clear up the baiting violation.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

flighthunter said:


> Your intent is to feed if you’re not hunting. The other stuff is just feel good fluff. Another’s intent is baiting, if they plan on shooting a deer as a result of placing food on the ground, whether they’re on the pile or not.
> 
> if I donate my bait to children in Africa after I’m done hunting over it, that doesn’t clear up the baiting violation.


Okay, But everything I’m doing is in no way a Violation of anything.I just like to stir up the silly people that say they are the same, I have nothing against baiting other than it’s illegal.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

DirtySteve said:


> Max fine on baiting is $500. Every person I have ever heard that got a ticket was about $325-350ish. The judge in each district can do $50-500. Once they issue one fine it usually sets precedent for that district.....that doesnt mean a judge cant give a max fine on any case though.
> 
> One of my relatives got a ticket for overbait when we had the 2 gal limit. I can tell you it changed his ways. He stopped baiting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Baiting and feeding is Min $50 and Max $500. Killing a deer over bait is minimum $1000, that was a direct statement from a DNR officer. He could be wrong or I could have misheard him, I also feel like that number could be negotiable with a plea bargain but I'm not sure.


----------



## Tom (mich) (Jan 17, 2003)

Saying bait piles and food plots are the same thing because they both attract deer, is like saying Rosie O'Donnell and Margot Robbie are the same because they're both women. The intangibles matter.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

devo024 said:


> Understood, but labeling it "Deer Feed" kinda narrows down what your doing with it, doesn't it? Wouldn't that be like labeling wine coolers "for minor's consumption only"? It's not illegal to buy them, but what your going to be doing with it is....
> 
> I don't know how the DNR is expecting anyone to take the ban seriously if I can buy bait at my local Speedway.


The cracked Corn I see at the Gas Station has a picture of a big Buck on it, I guess that is to impress the Chickens?  




flighthunter said:


> I don’t think the analogy fits perfectly. It seems selling booz during prohibition is a better one, but maybe not perfect either. I don’t know if both Sales and consumption were illegal.
> 
> I love analogies.
> I equate it to drugs being illegal to consume, but perfectly legal to sell.
> ...


II you just want hunter recruitment allow all the newbies to use a gun starting October first.
If they do not get a Deer they should least receive a trophy!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

-db- said:


> Anyone quitting deer hunting or refusing to begin because they can't bait was never, or never going to be, a real hunter in the first place. The loss or lack of such people is a _good_ thing for the sport and the herd.


They're no TEAM HEAP member that's for certain! And I agree with your post.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

Tom (mich) said:


> Saying bait piles and food plots are the same thing because they both attract deer, is like saying Rosie O'Donnell and Margot Robbie are the same because they're both women. The intangibles matter.


and that's the beauty about this country. we can have a difference of opinions and we both keep our heads


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

anagranite said:


> Baiting and feeding is Min $50 and Max $500. Killing a deer over bait is minimum $1000, that was a direct statement from a DNR officer. He could be wrong or I could have misheard him, I also feel like that number could be negotiable with a plea bargain but I'm not sure.


Illegally taking/possesion of a deer is $200-1000 fine. Then we have the newer law for the additional fines for trophy deer. According to the way the laws are written taking a deer over bait is not covered under the generic illegal take. Taking a deer over bait is specifically covered separetly and it is $200-500 fine. 

If you can combine both offenses of baiting and taking over bait you could get a $1k max fine maybe. He could also be talking about restitution of the deer which could probably get you well over $1k.










Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Au sable Angler (Jan 14, 2019)

I'm willing to bet that within the next 5 yrs or so u can buy a special tag that allows you to bait. If u think this ban has anything to do with the health of the herd u crazy. JMO


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

Au sable Angler said:


> I'm willing to bet that within the next 5 yrs or so u can buy a special tag that allows you to bait. If u think this ban has anything to do with the health of the herd u crazy. JMO


and add in "can only buy from......." with said special tag


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

You beat me to it. I guarantee you in the very near future you will buy a stamp to bait. Just like the pheasant sham


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

I don’t bait with stuff you buy but I consider that Iam baiting legally I got two little plots20 yds by 40 yds that work great allways have deer showing up everyday better than pile of corn and I don’t have to carry bags out every day wish I would have planted some pear trees that last late into fall years ago than I’d really have a great legal bait site


----------



## R-boat (Aug 11, 2017)

BulldogOutlander said:


> personally, i still don't see the difference between sitting in your tree stand next to a food plot and sitting in your tree stand with a pile (or spread out) of sugar beets/carrots/corn 20 yards out.
> 
> i've done both (legally). The way i look at is BOTH are done to bring in deer. BOTH feed deer. and BOTH are no different than setting up a tree stand along your neighbor's farm field.
> 
> ...





flighthunter said:


> I don’t think the analogy fits perfectly. It seems selling booz during prohibition is a better one, but maybe not perfect either. I don’t know if both Sales and consumption were illegal.
> 
> I love analogies.
> I equate it to drugs being illegal to consume, but perfectly legal to sell.
> ...


Guys that got me into archery hunting used bait exclusively. Never used it gun hunting. Haven't used bait since the ban & personally I prefer no bait. I believe it keeps deer movement more natural. 
As for making it easier, where does it say hunting is supposed to be easy? 
I have a disabled buddy who can't get out w/o help. I guess he can bait, but he's never asked me to bait for him. 
Not looking for an argument, but I believe you get out of something what you're willing to put into it. If it has to be as easy as dumping bait a hundred yards off the road & shooting the first thing that shows, maybe a game console is a better hobby. 
Again, I have NO problem with disabled hunters getting an advantage. Just my opinion, not looking for an argument.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

R-boat said:


> Guys that got me into archery hunting used bait exclusively. Never used it gun hunting. Haven't used bait since the ban & personally I prefer no bait. I believe it keeps deer movement more natural.
> As for making it easier, where does it say hunting is supposed to be easy?
> I have a disabled buddy who can't get out w/o help. I guess he can bait, but he's never asked me to bait for him.
> Not looking for an argument, but I believe you get out of something what you're willing to put into it. If it has to be as easy as dumping bait a hundred yards off the road & shooting the first thing that shows, maybe a game console is a better hobby.
> Again, I have NO problem with disabled hunters getting an advantage. Just my opinion, not looking for an argument.


i think the easier part is more so for the people with minimal time to get out into the woods. some of us are lucky to be able to hunt entire seasons (lucky SOBs lol), some get every weekend, and some only get a handful of days. and the ability to bait helped out the fellers that didn't do scouting or have ample time to hunt. 

as i have gotten older (and realized i didn't know everything possible lol) there is more to deer hunting than ever before. granted i only hunted over bait a handful of times in my life, and all of those times were prior to actually trying to understand hunting (and before banning of it). IE what bedding areas, trap/choke points were, and using the wind to your advantage. it was always go to the same 1 stand and hope for the best you caught one leaving or going into the swamp. 

however, i also all in favor of what makes you happy in the woods, as long as it's done legally. Would I love to drop a 170"+ toad? you bet'cha! However, i also have no problem dropping a 100+lb doe. Except when it comes time to drag them. have you guys realized that these things don't get easier to drag the older you get?!!?


----------



## R-boat (Aug 11, 2017)

BulldogOutlander said:


> i think the easier part is more so for the people with minimal time to get out into the woods. some of us are lucky to be able to hunt entire seasons (lucky SOBs lol), some get every weekend, and some only get a handful of days. and the ability to bait helped out the fellers that didn't do scouting or have ample time to hunt.
> 
> as i have gotten older (and realized i didn't know everything possible lol) there is more to deer hunting than ever before. granted i only hunted over bait a handful of times in my life, and all of those times were prior to actually trying to understand hunting (and before banning of it). IE what bedding areas, trap/choke points were, and using the wind to your advantage. it was always go to the same 1 stand and hope for the best you caught one leaving or going into the swamp.
> 
> however, i also all in favor of what makes you happy in the woods, as long as it's done legally. Would I love to drop a 170"+ toad? you bet'cha! However, i also have no problem dropping a 100+lb doe. Except when it comes time to drag them. have you guys realized that these things don't get easier to drag the older you get?!!?


I've been in the position of having no time to scout. It sucks, but back in the 70's ( I know, I'm dating myself) I kind of relied on past patterns. When I took up archery hunting, as I said in a previous post, I was taught to bait. I shot quite a few deer over bait, but it really didn't feel right ( personal opinion only). I don't miss the bait pile. I think deer movement is more natural. 
As far as getting older, I hear you there! My disabled buddy shot a doe during the early antlerless hunt that dressed at 144 lbs. About killed me getting her out.


----------



## big buck 75 (Sep 6, 2010)

Chessieman said:


> The cracked Corn I see at the Gas Station has a picture of a big Buck on it, I guess that is to impress the Chickens?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The newbies already get to use a gun in September it’s called the youth hunt. Not sure how that has affected recruitment.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

R-boat said:


> Guys that got me into archery hunting used bait exclusively. Never used it gun hunting. Haven't used bait since the ban & personally I prefer no bait. I believe it keeps deer movement more natural.
> As for making it easier, where does it say hunting is supposed to be easy?
> I have a disabled buddy who can't get out w/o help. I guess he can bait, but he's never asked me to bait for him.
> Not looking for an argument, but I believe you get out of something what you're willing to put into it. If it has to be as easy as dumping bait a hundred yards off the road & shooting the first thing that shows, maybe a game console is a better hobby.
> Again, I have NO problem with disabled hunters getting an advantage. Just my opinion, not looking for an argument.


But ya can’t eat a game console, lol


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Baiting changed deer movement on my place when it first started and it is still messed up.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Martin Looker said:


> Baiting changed deer movement on my place when it first started and it is still messed up.


50 years later ?

L & O


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Yup 50 years or so later. They don't have to cross my property to get to good feed when it's scattered all over the place.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

anagranite said:


> My neighbor was ticketed, he shot a deer over bait and then tracked it onto my property without permission. Also left gutting gloves, paper towel, tracking ribbon, and a broken arrow on my place.
> 
> Sounds like his deer was confiscated and donated to a local family. Not sure on the final punishment.


If you have him on camera, that would be a great contribution to the trespassing thread.









Trespassers!...Post them if you got Em!


What this country needs is more jails any thief evan braking into a cabin and stealing maybe 100 dollars worth stuff should auto Marilyn get 6 months in jail than maybe thieves would think twice and when they get out and caugh again make sentence longer.




www.michigan-sportsman.com


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

Like I posted earlier. I would use Vanilla Extract poured on the ground approx. 20 yards from my ground blind while bow hunting. This would only work if the deer were using this location as part of their daily migration. This was when baiting was reduced to a 5 gallon bucket. I think it would be illegal now but no one would know but me since there is no visible bait on the ground. Luckily, I have ethics and follow the rules.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

I have pretty good neighbors, though the nearest house is 1000 yards away and around the corner, but 1guy was a pain in the azz, kept setting up on the line to shoot one of my fields and 1year after the beans were taken he put a pile of corn in my field in front of his stand, my nephew seen it and took a sh-t on his pile of corn and had a run in with him, when I went down the guy freaked out and called the police (musta scared him lol) they came out( didn’t say anything to me about”scaring him”). The Police called the Dnr, they came out and ticketed him for baiting and trespassing as he had worn a footpath to his pile. Needless to say never heard another word from him and I ended up buying that property the next year from his mother in law, pretty hilarious he basically called the law on himself as I was not going to, goes to show that sometimes it pays to be “scary “.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I wouldn't think that would be any different than using doe in heat or any other scent.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Martin Looker said:


> I wouldn't think that would be any different than using doe in heat or any other scent.


It isn’t nor is it illegal, it’s scent not food


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

RHRoss said:


> It isn’t nor is it illegal, it’s scent not food


I haven't checked lately but I thought it was considered baiting? I'll have to recheck the rule book and if not illegal go back to that practice.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

jd4223 said:


> I haven't checked lately but I thought it was considered baiting? I'll have to recheck the rule book and if not illegal go back to that practice.


You are allowed to use scent lures, just no physical food.


----------



## SEMichiiganConservation (7 mo ago)

dead short said:


> Technically they probably shouldn’t be on the ground. 🤔
> 
> *Can I use food-scented oils, wicks or urine-based scents to attract deer?*
> You can use food-scented materials - whether composed of natural or synthetic materials - made inaccessible for consumption by deer and placed in a manner to prohibit physical contact with deer. (Examples: oil-based attractants, scented wicks, etc.)
> ...


Just take a leak, works as good, or even better, than those expensive lures


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

SEMichiiganConservation said:


> Driving comes to mind


Driving the speed limit will drive your point home.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

..


dead short said:


> there were more than a few whiners that called Lansing about our activity on social media groups and webpages.


Shocker. Try to help a Karen and they call a manager.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

I wonder how much those two organizations in charge of approving scents lobbied and made campaign donations for that law


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

BulldogOutlander said:


> i think the easier part is more so for the people with minimal time to get out into the woods. some of us are lucky to be able to hunt entire seasons (lucky SOBs lol), some get every weekend, and some only get a handful of days. and the ability to bait helped out the fellers that didn't do scouting or have ample time to hunt.
> 
> as i have gotten older (and realized i didn't know everything possible lol) there is more to deer hunting than ever before. granted i only hunted over bait a handful of times in my life, and all of those times were prior to actually trying to understand hunting (and before banning of it). IE what bedding areas, trap/choke points were, and using the wind to your advantage. it was always go to the same 1 stand and hope for the best you caught one leaving or going into the swamp.
> 
> however, i also all in favor of what makes you happy in the woods, as long as it's done legally. Would I love to drop a 170"+ toad? you bet'cha! However, i also have no problem dropping a 100+lb doe. Except when it comes time to drag them. have you guys realized that these things don't get easier to drag the older you get?!!?


Good post. There's not more to it. The community is changing and I don't think in a good way. Plenty of us still hunt for the traditions and the meat. Don't run cameras and food plots and have land that we can manipulate how ever we want. The guy with 400 acres, food plots, and an endless bankroll wants to look down on guys who want to just go plop down and shoot whatever. He is a lazy slob hunter because he didn't do a bunch of work. 


Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

flighthunter said:


> That would be feeding, not baiting. We need pescadero to chime in, but I think it’s baiting if you’re found hunting over it. I think both are illegal in defined areas, but baiting has a stiffer penalty.


You can still feed deer. So labeling it deer feed would be accurate, labeling it deer bait would be a little suspect, even though I see it everywhere. 

I forget the exact law, but it has to be within 100 yds of your residence and NOT hunted, obviously. I think it says something about not being within 100 yds of someplace being hunted.


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

I thought them eating the same saliva was how it was transmitted hence why no piles. But you can feed and not hunt? That don't make a whole lot of nevermind!?

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

jiggin is livin said:


> You can still feed deer. So labeling it deer feed would be accurate, labeling it deer bait would be a little suspect, even though I see it everywhere.
> 
> I forget the exact law, but it has to be within 100 yds of your residence and NOT hunted, obviously. I think it says something about not being within 100 yds of someplace being hunted.





deagansdad1 said:


> I thought them eating the same saliva was how it was transmitted hence why no piles. But you can feed and not hunt? That don't make a whole lot of nevermind!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


No baiting or feeding in the lower peninsula except for a couple hunts that allow it. The Upper Peninsula has a different set of rules. 










Baiting and Feeding


Baiting and Feeding




www.michigan.gov




.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

deagansdad1 said:


> I thought them eating the same saliva was how it was transmitted hence why no piles. But you can feed and not hunt? That don't make a whole lot of nevermind!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk





anagranite said:


> No baiting or feeding in the lower peninsula except for a couple hunts that allow it. The Upper Peninsula has a different set of rules.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must have read an old law before 2019. I just read it the other day, hmmm. 

Either way, it'll be a cold day in hell before I pay the Damn Near Russians for feeding my birds. If the deer eat it, I'll shoot em.  But seriously, what a crock of schitt. They need to just pull their heads out of their assses and even the playing field.

Until then, I'll plant fruit trees and food plots, because that is the same thing, but legal....


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

fisheater said:


> My reading of a recent case involving zoning regulations is that law enforcement must have a warrant to utilize a drone to search your property. I understand the DNR has the right to enter property without a warrant.


ALL law enforcement has the right to enter your property outside the "curtilage", under the Open Fields doctrine.




fisheater said:


> However a private citizen is not the DNR. You cannot fly a drone over another’s private property.


Generally - you totally can.

There are ZERO federal laws about overflying below 400', and overflying above 400' is absolutely legal (but FAA regulated).

In Michigan harassing others, or invading another’s privacy with a drone is illegal - but precedent hasn't really defined "invading privacy" for drones... and if it's largely defined the same as normal privacy invasion, mere overflight will be perfectly legal.




fisheater said:


> The drone operator flying over private property should absolutely be prosecuted.


For what?

What statute was violated?


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

LGB said:


> I'm sure they were turned in. FB is a great source for catching these idiots no doubt but a picture of a deer without a tag on it doesn't make them guilty of anything. I take my first picture of my harvest before I even gut the deer or really even touch it. I like the look of the deer to be as natural as possible. The tag always goes on after that first couple pics and even before I gut the deer. I do know Facebook does account for illegal kills just from the posted pictures.


...and that technically violates the law.

Immediately mean immediately - before you do ANYTHING else.

Now, the chances of an officer charging you for it are really low - but it is a technical violation of the law.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> The baiting ban law has no teeth if they allow guys to plea deal and only get a $500 fine. Thats a lot cheaper than going on a good outfitted hunt for a nice buck. Poaching an 8 pt. buck over bait according to the DNR hunting guide is $1000 plus $1000 for it being a buck and $4000 ($500 per point) equals $6000! So you can plea down to a $500 fine?!?! Why even bother enforcing the law if this is how it works out. Friggin stupid. Someone please correct me if I am wrong. No wonder all the baiting is still going on, no one is afraid of getting caught!


By that argument - no law has any teeth.

You can plea ANY crime down to nothing if the prosecutor/judge agree.

It's up their bosses (the voters) to punish if them if they don't like the way they do their job.


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

pescadero said:


> ...and that technically violates the law.
> 
> Immediately mean immediately - before you do ANYTHING else.
> 
> Now, the chances of an officer charging you for it are really low - but it is a technical violation of the law.


TECHNICALLY immediately has a very broad meaning when it comes to this. Immediately after pictures I place the tag on the buck. That's lawful and no unlawful intent is meant. I always prep my tags prior to the hunt by attaching the tag to a zip tie and storing the tag in my pack. Then the only thing needed it the 4 cuts removing the proper info and zip tie to the antler. Very fast and effective and takes only one minute at most.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

LGB said:


> TECHNICALLY immediately has a very broad meaning when it comes to this. Immediately after pictures I place the tag on the buck. That's lawful.


Yep.

I'm supposed to immediately release a sturgeon that I'm not legally able to keep. But I take a couple pics first. DNR ain't come after me yet.

I think there was an instance where someone did though... Saginaw river someone landed one and kept it out of water in single digits for long enough to freeze the fins.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

LGB said:


> TECHNICALLY immediately has a very broad meaning when it comes to this. Immediately after pictures I place the tag on the buck. That's lawful and no unlawful intent is meant. I always prep my tags prior to the hunt by attaching the tag to a zip tie and storing the tag in my pack. Then the only thing needed it the 4 cuts removing the proper info and zip tie to the antler. Very fast and effective and takes only one minute at most.


I can see Pesky chasing a morally wounded Deer with a knife in one hand and a tag in the other! 🤺

Pesky, didn't your mother teach you not to run with a knife? 

Good luck everybody, I am out of here for the hunt!


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Chessieman said:


> morally wounded Deer


How did he get that way? Was he hanging around with the bad deer?


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

The reason it says immediately and you will be ticketed is because poaching types would keep said tag in pocket and only use it if checked. That totally takes the guesswork out of it . Immediately upon killing means just that. In the fishing catch and release example the book said it was ok to photo then immediately release. That rule had a defined exception clearly stated.


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

sureshot006 said:


> Yep.
> 
> I'm supposed to immediately release a sturgeon that I'm not legally able to keep. But I take a couple pics first. DNR ain't come after me yet.
> 
> I think there was an instance where someone did though... Saginaw river someone landed one and kept it out of water in single digits for long enough to freeze the fins.


With most LE officers, intent is everything. DNR LE I believe are common sense people as well. They can tell right from wrong.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

I’m sure they have heard every excuse in the book as well and that is why the laws are worded the way they are. They are taking the wiggle room out of the equation


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

LGB said:


> With most LE officers, intent is everything. DNR LE I believe are common sense people as well. They can tell right from wrong.


If I caught said fish and pulled anchor with it on board, it could be a different story. Or hauled a deer back to camp with no tag.


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

d_rek said:


> Not vanilla killa by chance? I’ve heard that stuff works miracles.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


No, just the Dollar Store brand Vanilla Extract.


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

I know someone that got caught baiting. They shot a deer and did the mandatory registration. First time using the app from their phone. If you are using your phone and have your location setting on it tells them your exact location. He didn’t realize this and didn’t think anything of it. 2 days later a CO just happen to saw up at his property and flew a drone over and saw his bait pile. The CO cut him a break and only fined him for the bait out. He did get the maximum fine of $500. Coincidence that they showed up at his place after registering his deer, I don’t know?


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

How did the CO know he called it in from where he was hunting? Find it hard to believe a CO has that kind of time on his hands, to chase what could be a bunch of dead end leads. More likely a call in from a neighbor, or fly over. Besides, if they were to be caught doing this, compliance on call ins would drop like a rock. Doubt the DNR is that stupid.


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

Ranger Ray said:


> How did the CO know he called it in from where he was hunting? Find it hard to believe a CO has that kind of time on his hands, to chase what could be a bunch of dead end leads. More likely a call in from a neighbor, or fly over. Besides, if they were to be caught doing this, compliance on call ins would drop like a rock. Doubt the DNR is that stupid.
> [/QUOTE





Ranger Ray said:


> How did the CO know he called it in from where he was hunting? Find it hard to believe a CO has that kind of time on his hands, to chase what could be a bunch of dead end leads. More likely a call in from a neighbor, or fly over. Besides, if they were to be caught doing this, compliance on call ins would drop like a rock. Doubt the DNR is that stupid.


He said that when he was registering his deer, a pop-up came up that said using your location. So that pinpointed where his phone was. Which intern gave the exact location of where he was at, which happened to be at his property. Like I said could have been just a coincidence.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Yamirider said:


> I know someone that got caught baiting. They shot a deer and did the mandatory registration. First time using the app from their phone. If you are using your phone and have your location setting on it tells them your exact location. He didn’t realize this and didn’t think anything of it. 2 days later a CO just happen to saw up at his property and flew a drone over and saw his bait pile. The CO cut him a break and only fined him for the bait out. He did get the maximum fine of $500. Coincidence that they showed up at his place after registering his deer, I don’t know?


That's why you give your neighbors location... Even if your closest neighbor is 5 miles away.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Yamirider said:


> He said that when he was registering his deer, a pop-up came up that said using your location. So that pinpointed where his phone was. Which intern gave the exact location of where he was at, which happened to be at his property. Like I said could have been just a coincidence.


It doesn't work like that in my experience. You must drag and drop the pin.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Tilden Hunter said:


> How did he get that way? Was he hanging around with the bad deer?


It was his surroundings. He needed better habitat!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> It doesn't work like that in my experience. You must drag and drop the pin.


Yep. Cuz you have 72 hours. You could be far from the stand or have someone else enter it for you.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

sureshot006 said:


> Yep. Cuz you have 72 hours. You could be far from the stand or have someone else enter it for you.


Yeah and for some reason my location defaults to Iowa... What what would happen if I used that location? Lol The two fingers needed to move the location of the app is kind of pain to be honest.


----------



## SEMichiiganConservation (7 mo ago)

sureshot006 said:


> Yep. Cuz you have 72 hours. You could be far from the stand or have someone else enter it for you.


I reported my 48 hours after. I had almost no signal where I shot it AND I was dealing with a white out.

I stuck a pin close to where I was hunting but the map did not go in close enough to even see all the roads.


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> It doesn't work like that in my experience. You must drag and drop the pin.


I registered my deer when I got to the processor. Using my phone. A pop-up came up that said using your location. I did not get a map that I had to drop and drag a pin.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

SEMichiiganConservation said:


> I reported my 48 hours after. I had almost no signal where I shot it AND I was dealing with a white out.
> 
> I stuck a pin close to where I was hunting but the map did not go in close enough to even see all the roads.


You and Yamirider have stated different things with the app than what I've gone through.
1, I could drop it on the tree I was sitting in if I zoomed in enough. I just put it in the open field I was sitting near
2, nothing ever popped up to use current location. - this seems more of an error that needs to be fixed because it isn't giving accurate info.
edit: I must have declined to use current location because it was the day after I shot it. So then I had to drag and drop.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

LGB said:


> I figured. I was gonna say if someone broke into your house, assaulted the wife and kids, all bets off. Sound plan.


Yup, it would be their last mistake.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> You and Yamirider have stated different things with the app than what I've gone through.
> 1, I could drop it on the tree I was sitting in if I zoomed in enough. I just put it in the open field I was sitting near
> 2, nothing ever popped up to use current location. - this seems more of an error that needs to be fixed because it isn't giving accurate info.
> edit: I must have declined to use current location because it was the day after I shot it. So then I had to drag and drop.


Yes it does ask if you want to use current location. I think it even asks twice.

Yes, it asks twice. Once when you first get in the app, as seen below, then when you go to register, it asks again.


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

I shot my buck this year Saturday November 12 in the evening. Looking at the arrow I decided to let it go for awhile before tracking. We all went back to camp changed from our hunting clothes hung out for a couple hours. Went back to track deer. Blood trail was better than I was expecting and found my 8 pt about 70 yards away. Tagged deer before pics as I don’t want a problem. Tags in my wallet but no zip tie in my pack. Only thing I had was reflective twist ties for trail markers. Used one of those but knew it wasn’t permanent. Well after get my deer to the barn my buddy noticed my tag is missing. I back tracked but it snowed during the evening and couldn’t find it after two trips. So with the DNR app I registered it knowing my tag number. Hoping after the snow melts someone will see it. Not until November 15 was it found. Deer hung in barn until then without a tag. I bought my tags online in the spring ,orange on one side white on the other.Tough to see in the snow. Guess if checked I was hoping since registering my deer I’d be ok. Also I did have pics with tags on my deer. What would you do?


----------



## Tom (mich) (Jan 17, 2003)

Yamirider said:


> I know someone that got caught baiting. They shot a deer and did the mandatory registration. First time using the app from their phone. If you are using your phone and have your location setting on it tells them your exact location. He didn’t realize this and didn’t think anything of it. 2 days later a CO just happen to saw up at his property and flew a drone over and saw his bait pile. The CO cut him a break and only fined him for the bait out. He did get the maximum fine of $500. Coincidence that they showed up at his place after registering his deer, I don’t know?


He probably just clicked on the "yes" box when they asked if it was taken over an illegal bait pile.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Yeah and for some reason my location defaults to Iowa... What what would happen if I used that location? Lol The two fingers needed to move the location of the app is kind of pain to be honest.


That's because you didn't allow the app to access your location. But current location doesn't have to be tied to the pin.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

sureshot006 said:


> That's because you didn't allow the app to access your location. But current location doesn't have to be tied to the pin.


Doing what I can to keep the commies out of my business.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> You and Yamirider have stated different things with the app than what I've gone through.
> 1, I could drop it on the tree I was sitting in if I zoomed in enough. I just put it in the open field I was sitting near
> 2, nothing ever popped up to use current location. - this seems more of an error that needs to be fixed because it isn't giving accurate info.
> edit: I must have declined to use current location because it was the day after I shot it. So then I had to drag and drop.


I have reported several and had a pop up on my Iphone. I have trouble getting location on an Iphone but on my desk top I can get to get quite exact, On my Iphone i am doing good to get in the quarter of the county. I tried to do one on a guys Android and gave up and used my IPhone. I have told a few people, I was one of the first I know to report a deer, That the DNR came out and inspected the area for bait or other violations. I also tell some people, that I am pretty sure bait that, I use their location.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Doing what I can to keep the commies out of my business.


Right. That's just why it defaulted to Iowa.


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

How ‘bout them lions?


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Jiw275 said:


> How ‘bout them lions?


They suck


----------



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

Jiw275 said:


> How ‘bout them lions?



They have a .612 strength of schedule, no other team is over .600. Lions strength of victory is .465 tied for 6th best.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

brewster said:


> They have a .612 strength of schedule, no other team is over .600. Lions strength of victory is .465 tied for 6th best.


And yet, they still suck


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

RHRoss said:


> They don’t even have enough CO’s to do everything that is required of them, I just can’t believe they are running down registrations looking for bait piles, pretty ridiculous conspiracy theorists bs.


Well, I am not sure about the bs. The person who got caught would have no reason to lie to me about it. How do you think they wrote 60 baiting citations in the first 3 of gun season days in Huron county? Be going to the property of people who mistakenly allowed the pop up to give their exact location.


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

RHRoss said:


> They suck


Not lately just in general


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Yamirider said:


> Well, I am not sure about the bs. The person who got caught would have no reason to lie to me about it. How do you think they wrote 60 baiting citations in the first 3 of gun season days in Huron county? Be going to the property of people who mistakenly allowed the pop up to give their exact location.


Didn’t say he lied, if that’s what he believes then it’s not a lie just because it isn’t true, pretty sure they didn’t create the app to exhaust all their resources to write baiting tickets. Think about that, don’t sound right. They’ve been writing baiting tickets for years without the app.


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

Tom (mich) said:


> Saying bait piles and food plots are the same thing because they both attract deer, is like saying Rosie O'Donnell and Margot Robbie are the same because they're both women. The intangibles matter.


They may both be female but I don't think Rosie will pass as a woman. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

MichMatt said:


> They may both be female but I don't think Rosie will pass as a woman.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


She would make a good boat anchor though


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Yamirider said:


> Well, I am not sure about the bs. The person who got caught would have no reason to lie to me about it. How do you think they wrote 60 baiting citations in the first 3 of gun season days in Huron county? Be going to the property of people who mistakenly allowed the pop up to give their exact location.


And here’s the kick in the azz, Tell your buddy, If he don’t want to get ticketed for illegally baiting, then maybe he shouldn’t do it, it’s illegal at the moment and he deserves the ticket no matter how he got caught.If the placing bait ticket is all he got, he’s lucky, coulda got more. When ya get caught breaking the law, ya pay up.


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

RHRoss said:


> And here’s the kick in the azz, Tell your buddy, If he don’t want to get ticketed for illegally baiting, then maybe he shouldn’t do it, it’s illegal at the moment and he deserves the ticket no matter how he got caught.If the placing bait ticket is all he got, he’s lucky, coulda got more. When ya get caught breaking the law, ya pay up.


I agree with you 100%. But if the DNR is truly doing this with the mandatory resignation, giving them an excuse to come snoop around your land, just because you killed a deer. I don't agree with it.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Yamirider said:


> I agree with you 100%. But if the DNR is truly doing this with the *mandatory resignation, giving them an excuse to come snoop around your land, just because you killed a deer*. I don't agree with it.


No way. Somebody probably turned him in.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Ranger Ray said:


> How did the CO know he called it in from where he was hunting? Find it hard to believe a CO has that kind of time on his hands, to chase what could be a bunch of dead end leads. More likely a call in from a neighbor, or fly over. Besides, if they were to be caught doing this, compliance on call ins would drop like a rock. Doubt the DNR is that stupid.


I don’t know they are a government agency.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Mandatory resignation


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> Mandatory resignation


Defiantly a mistake


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Yamirider said:


> I agree with you 100%. But if the DNR is truly doing this with the mandatory resignation, giving them an excuse to come snoop around your land, just because you killed a deer. I don't agree with it.


I 100%agree, that’s exactly why I didn’t download the app on my phone and purposely used a laptop 20 miles away from my property.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

RHRoss said:


> I 100%agree, that’s exactly why I didn’t download the app on my phone and purposely used a laptop 20 miles away from my property.


Don't forget the tin foil hat 🤠


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

FREEPOP said:


> Mandatory resignation


 Sounds like Twitter!


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

Ranger Ray said:


> How did the CO know he called it in from where he was hunting? Find it hard to believe a CO has that kind of time on his hands, to chase what could be a bunch of dead end leads. More likely a call in from a neighbor, or fly over. Besides, if they were to be caught doing this, compliance on call ins would drop like a rock. Doubt the DNR is that stupid.


Not sure if the plane that flew over our hunt area was looking for bait or not but I did notice one flying the area but in Tuscola county. I did register a deer the day before. Our bait is the green hay fields the farmer plants.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

For gods sake. I know some of you are just messing around but if you truly believe that the DNR is checking these 200000 deer registrations and then just throwing a dart and bingo they got a violator, then you have bigger problems. If you re so concerned about your location then just turn off location services on your phone


----------



## R-boat (Aug 11, 2017)

Yamirider said:


> I registered my deer when I got to the processor. Using my phone. A pop-up came up that said using your location. I did not get a map that I had to drop and drag a pin.


I didn't try to register my deer with my phone. I took it to the dnr hq @ muskegon state game area & let them register it for me. They asked what county, I told them huron. He never asked me to be more specific.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

pescadero said:


> ALL law enforcement has the right to enter your property outside the "curtilage", under the Open Fields doctrine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The law violated by operating your drone over private property is trespassing. 
If you think your liberty is being restrained by this you fail to understand what liberty is. Liberty is a God given right, liberty is the right to pursue the good. Your curiosity about another’s private property isn’t a right. You’re not law enforcement,if you think laws are being broken report. Your joy in flying your drone, does not outweigh another’s right to their private property. I like hiking in the woods, I don’t damage anything, I don’t have the right to trespass.


----------



## R-boat (Aug 11, 2017)

brewster said:


> They have a .612 strength of schedule, no other team is over .600. Lions strength of victory is .465 tied for 6th best.


Who the h. cares???


----------



## R-boat (Aug 11, 2017)

sureshot006 said:


> No way. Somebody probably turned him in.


Agree. Only logical conclusion.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

sparky18181 said:


> .......... but if you truly believe that the DNR is checking these 200000 deer registration......


That was yesterday. 212,000 now. 

L & O


----------



## Tom (mich) (Jan 17, 2003)

Yamirider said:


> Well, I am not sure about the bs. The person who got caught would have no reason to lie to me about it. How do you think they wrote 60 baiting citations in the first 3 of gun season days in Huron county? Be going to the property of people who mistakenly allowed the pop up to give their exact location.


That would truly be an issue if it happened that way.

But, it didn't. 

So knock it off.


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

The CO doesn't have the information readily accessible and it's not all that easy for them to gather. Highly doubt COs are using any of this registration info. right now, unless guided by someone in the office.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

fisheater said:


> The law violated by operating your drone over private property is trespassing.
> If you think your liberty is being restrained by this you fail to understand what liberty is. Liberty is a God given right, liberty is the right to pursue the good. Your curiosity about another’s private property isn’t a right. You’re not law enforcement,if you think laws are being broken report. Your joy in flying your drone, does not outweigh another’s right to their private property. I like hiking in the woods, I don’t damage anything, I don’t have the right to trespass.


You are absolutely wrong. You do not own the airspace over your land. There are restrictions on how low you are allowed to fly over someone's property though. FAA rules will tell you all you need to know. Just like it's illegal for you to shoot down a drone flying over your land.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

-db- said:


> Anyone quitting deer hunting or refusing to begin because they can't bait was never, or never going to be, a real hunter in the first place. The loss or lack of such people is a _good_ thing for the sport and the herd.


Kinda like stop buying antlerless permits because a APR vote didn't go the way you wanted!


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

FREEPOP said:


> Mandatory resignation


Definitely Political. 🤣


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

This sure has turned into a interesting thread, do you think we can get to a thousand without a lockdown?



FREEPOP said:


> A lot of splitting hairs here.
> If you walk up to the deer and take a picture before you even touch it, most likely that's legal to the letter of the law. Once you touch it, you've "reduced it to possession" and at that point you should immediately........


Being that it is rare that I shoot a anterless I always use the Rack to cut the notches on my tag. I remember the first Buck I got in my youth, I used my gun barrel, I still can see the scratches on the barrel. 😳




Yamirider said:


> I know someone that got caught baiting. They shot a deer and did the mandatory registration. First time using the app from their phone. If you are using your phone and have your location setting on it tells them your exact location. He didn’t realize this and didn’t think anything of it. 2 days later a CO just happen to saw up at his property and flew a drone over and saw his bait pile. The CO cut him a break and only fined him for the bait out. He did get the maximum fine of $500. Coincidence that they showed up at his place after registering his deer, I don’t know?


I was going to call BS on this but knowing Huron County it could be, they LOVE that out of county money. A person would probably want to get this settled quickly rather then going up to Bad Axe a couple times. On a side note in my youth two of us got busted for open alcohol on a Friday night in Sanilac county and were not "booked". We shot up there at 9am Monday before the courts open and paid the fines. No record for either of us.



RHRoss said:


> I have a question: What the f-ck is a “morally” wounded Deer?


Sorry, I did not proof read it, I was in a hurry to get out for the afternoon hunt.

*morally* (_comparative_ *more morally*, _superlative_ *most morally*)


In terms of morals or ethics._*Morally*, it is a difficult issue to deal with._
In keeping of requirements of morality._to behave *morally*_
to all intents and purposes; practically.
How about I choose number 2) - " I should have been using a Semi Auto, three shots in before it hits the ground" 




Yamirider said:


> Well, I am not sure about the bs. The person who got caught would have no reason to lie to me about it. How do you think they wrote 60 baiting citations in the first 3 of gun season days in Huron county? Be going to the property of people who mistakenly allowed the pop up to give their exact location.


The Co's in Huron and Sanilac have to be and are pretty aggressive. That probably was a Truck load of bait to be left up there after just two days with the amount of Deer in these two counties.

Be safe everybody and good luck this holiday hunting day coming up!


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

R-boat said:


> Agree. Only logical conclusion.


It's THE explantation no doubt. Here's some info for you that believe otherwise. We live in a rural setting, no neighbors real close but close enough to the road that we can see vehicles drive by our place on the road. About an acre and a half of lawn that's visible from two roads as we live on the corner of a N/S and E/W road. My wife feeds deer, turkeys and whatever wildlife comes to feed. Both of us being state employees for decades kept us from doing this as its been illegal for some time. Being retired she decided she enjoyed the wildlife in our yard to watch and get close to more than she worried about getting a ticket for violating this law. She doesn't put much food out and mostly it's in bird feeders. She does throw a coffee can of corn out at times as well. Occasionally she uses a few beets or apples as they last longer. We have a local CO that drives by our side county line road once a week roughly and can clearly see this feed on the ground. In fact, he's stopped for deer that cross the road in front of our house to come eat that food. Not one time when I'm out cutting wood 40 yards from those beets and apples when he drives by has he stopped to check us for this violation. He easily could stop and ticket us. It's not bait for hunting but it is bait for a different reason. They are not randomly looking for bait unless someone reports this. I've been told that from COs in Ogemaw county where I hunt regularly. We have neighboring property owners baiting with tons of bait mid Sept thru December. We haven't called in them and probably will not. We have a good relationship with them and have permission to track deer across their property without asking. If the DNR wanted to locate bait locations like this, it wouldn't be hard using a drone or aircraft. I have deer and turkeys in my yard darn near 24/7 from feeding wildlife.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Martin Looker said:


> The best one I have seen was my oldest son with his first buck. We tracked him about half a mile before he died right across the ditch. I left him to tag and gut it while I went for the truck. He put in the truck and then it was show and tell time. After showing it to most of the neighbors his uncle said don't you think you should tag it. He had filled out the tag and then for whatever kid reason put it back in his pocket. No tickets but he did get chewed on a bit.


It happens. That is for sure. 

If someone says they have never done it, they are lying or in the 1%. I have done it multiple times, started or completed gutting, start dragging and then go "Oh F!". 

I shot a big ol doe years ago at my Dad's place last evening of Muzzy season. Smoked her right in the pump house. She ran over a little hill and never bled a drop, I couldn't figure out which of the 14 sets of tracks were hers that night and it was my Ex's daughters Bday, so I left and came back in the morning with a buddy. We found it pretty quick in the daylight and could smell it before I ever seen her. It was a blood bath just the other side of that little hill. Well in the relief of finding her and getting her out of the swamp to gut it we just finished up and loaded her up. Got back to Moms and hung her in the garage and went to get some lunch. It was COLD that day too, so that might have helped the rush and not clear thinking. 

A couple days later I was out in the garage skinning and quartering her with the garage door open (right in town) and Mom pulls in. We are talking a bit when she asked where my tag was.... Ummm Oops! Talk about a dumbass move and lucky I never got caught, my God. That has helped me remember, knowing just how easy it can be forgotten.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Yamirider said:


> I know someone that got caught baiting. They shot a deer and did the mandatory registration. First time using the app from their phone. If you are using your phone and have your location setting on it tells them your exact location. He didn’t realize this and didn’t think anything of it. 2 days later a CO just happen to saw up at his property and flew a drone over and saw his bait pile. The CO cut him a break and only fined him for the bait out. He did get the maximum fine of $500. Coincidence that they showed up at his place after registering his deer, I don’t know?


I set my pin right at the intersection in town. Lol 

I am not giving a pin location, they can KMA.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Yamirider said:


> I registered my deer when I got to the processor. Using my phone. A pop-up came up that said using your location. I did not get a map that I had to drop and drag a pin.


Possible I guess, I had to drag and drop a pin. But I do NOT let anything use my location on my phone besides my GPS and that is only when the app is open.


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

jiggin is livin said:


> It happens. That is for sure.
> 
> If someone says they have never done it, they are lying or in the 1%. I have done it multiple times, started or completed gutting, start dragging and then go "Oh F!".
> 
> ...


I hunt national forest in the UP as well as other public ground up there. There's a big difference between killing a deer on private land vs public land when it comes to tagging deer. You can literally NOT tag a deer till you get it to the truck on private ground in most cases. It's leaving that property where it better be tagged. Completely different on public land.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

fisheater said:


> The law violated by operating your drone over private property is trespassing.


I don't have a drone... But - 

The courts long ago determined that overflight, even under the FAA airspace of 400', is not trespassing.

There may be some states other than Michigan with laws against aerial trespass - but in Michigan merely flying a drone over your property is not illegal.

Now, if I take pictures? That MAY be an illegal invasion of privacy, depending on the picture in question and how the court rules.

The law is clear. What is illegal is:

Using drone to harass
Using drone to violate court order
Using drone to invade privacy
Registered sex offender using drone to violate restrictions






Michigan Legislature - Section 259.322


The Michigan Legislature Website is a free service of the Legislative Internet Technology Team in cooperation with the Michigan Legislative Council, the Michigan House of Representatives, and the Michigan Senate.



www.legislature.mi.gov


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

LGB said:


> I hunt national forest in the UP as well as other public ground up there. There's a big difference between killing a deer on private land vs public land when it comes to tagging deer. You can literally NOT tag a deer till you get it to the truck on private ground in most cases. It's leaving that property where it better be tagged. Completely different on public land.


Oh yeah, and I was 100% in violation, the only person to be mad at would have been myself. I just didn't get caught with it untagged fortunately. Even had blood all over the tailgate of my white truck. Lol 

One of those all time dumb moments that you'll never forget. My buddy thought it was hilarious, I felt like a moron.


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

jiggin is livin said:


> Oh yeah, and I was 100% in violation, the only person to be mad at would have been myself. I just didn't get caught with it untagged fortunately. Even had blood all over the tailgate of my white truck. Lol
> 
> One of those all time dumb moments that you'll never forget. My buddy thought it was hilarious, I felt like a moron.


Whether we want to admit we've done it, you know the answer already. I have for sure and not just once. I've slowed down alot over the years meaning I think a little more after pulling the trigger and not rush to the deer, gut it, rope it and drag it. There are more important steps in this process that as younger or less experienced hunters, we overlook temporarily.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

jiggin is livin said:


> I set my pin right at the intersection in town. Lol
> 
> I am not giving a pin location, they can KMA.


That is the same thing I will be doing when I decide to pull the trigger. We have to remember that this is the first year and the fine points must be worked out. Hopefully next year it will just be townships just to stop the conspiracy theories or if what the capabilities of this system are ( if ?) to catch violators.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Food plots, bait piles, ag fields it’s all the same. Food plots and bait piles are the exact same thing. A un natural food source designed to bring in deer. In my opinion unless your hunting big woods spot and stalk, or over natural mast crops or travel corridors no one has a dog in this fight and are are just pissy your being out baited.
Only reason the DNR didn’t ban food plots and this is per a top biologist was because they can’t tell you what you can and can’t grow on your property.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I've been waiting for someone to realize the most likely scenario. Opening day we get a couple of inches of snow and all those bait pile locations are going to stick out unbelievably well. I remember on Practical Sportsman or Mi outdoors where they road along in a plane looking for illegal baiting, it was amazing how well they stick out.
But the story of getting caught through a reporting system makes it better.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

ryan-b said:


> Food plots, bait piles, ag fields it’s all the same. In my opinion unless your hunting big woods spot and stalk, or over natural mast crops or trail corridors no one has a dog in this fight are are just pissy your being out baited.


''All the Same". Ya mean legalities aside?


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

ryan-b said:


> Food plots, bait piles, ag fields it’s all the same. Food plots and bait piles are the exact same thing. A un natural food source designed to bring in deer. In my opinion unless your hunting big woods spot and stalk, or over natural mast crops or travel corridors no one has a dog in this fight and are are just pissy your being out baited.
> Only reason the DNR didn’t ban food plots and this is per a top biologist was because they can’t tell you what you can and can’t grow on your property.


So do you think all those terrible food plots hurt the Deer feeding in them 12 months a year?


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

If your going to bait, mandatory you keep at it year round!


A lot of unsold bait at stores I’ve been noticing. Perfect


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I don't bait or have food plots and don't hunt ag fields. I also don't whine about those who do .


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Chessieman said:


> So do you think all those terrible food plots hurt the Deer feeding in them 12 months a year?


Never said terrible food plots at all. I’ve got them. And if my neighbors choose to bait I don’t care one bit how they decide to put deer in the freezer. I’ve also got 40 acres of 30 is bedding/ hidding cover that I don’t set foot in and only hunt the remaining 10. I spent a lot of years only hunting big woods public land spot and stalk. That’s hunting in my opinion. Sitting at my own place waiting for deer to walk by in boring as all hell in my opinion. Butttt the area I used to hunt is way to far away for me to feel like driving to.


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

ryan-b said:


> I spent a lot of years only hunting big woods public land spot and stalk. That’s hunting in my opinion.



That’s the most rewarding for me also.

I’ve had good hunting at my place, I do my best to keep them fed with food plots. Alfalfa and clover for the early green up, a few plots for the fall. 
I’m sure baiters feed them in the spring too, they just don’t talk about it as much.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

RHRoss said:


> ''All the Same". Ya mean legalities aside?


Yes legalities aside. I also think the bait/feeding ban is stupid. It really did a number on our turkey populations in northern Michigan. The have to have supplemental feeding in the winter up here to get through. One hard winter will wipe out entire flocks.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Quig7557 said:


> That’s the most rewarding for me also.
> 
> I’ve had good hunting at my place, I do my best to keep them fed with food plots. Alfalfa and clover for the early green up, a few plots for the fall.
> I’m sure baiters feed them in the spring too, they just don’t talk about it as much.


For sure. Nothing better then spotting a good buck bedded from a long ways out and making a move on them. Cause there’s a whole lotta slip between a cup and a lip.


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

sureshot006 said:


> You're supposed to pin where the deer stood for the shot


When you sit on the bait pile, the shots are CLOSE.


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

RHRoss said:


> ''All the Same". Ya mean legalities aside?


DNR definitions aside. The DNR defines "Bait" so that being in the game laws is what has to be followed. Doesn't mean it's a factual definition. Like stated above, it's ALL bait.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I don't have any idea how many of you have gray dogwood and willow but I can tell you that you don't do spot and stalk on my 38 acres or on the neighbors. In a real open area you might see 50 feet so we have shooting lanes and a couple grass patches that we mow every summer. We do ok most years but it is hunting not killing season.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

LGB said:


> When you sit on the bait pile, the shots are CLOSE.


I eat a lot of corn. Doesn't digest well.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Quig7557 said:


> That’s the most rewarding for me also.
> 
> I’ve had good hunting at my place, I do my best to keep them fed with food plots. Alfalfa and clover for the early green up, a few plots for the fall.
> I’m sure baiters feed them in the spring too, they just don’t talk about it as much.


I know a guy that feeds year round. 

He has a big chunk of property and those deer literally are trained to the sound of corn in a coffee can. He rattles the can and says "Come on girls!" and they come running like dogs to a treat bag or a set of keys. It is hilarious. He doesn't hunt them obviously, but his son does hunt the property occasionally, but only mature bucks. 

He hunts out of state and state land only. Says it feels like cheating at home. I can relate to that, but I still hunt at home too.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

ryan-b said:


> Yes legalities aside. I also think the bait/feeding ban is stupid. It really did a number on our turkey populations in northern Michigan. The have to have supplemental feeding in the winter up here to get through. One hard winter will wipe out entire flocks.


Well, it is no secret that the Damn Near Russian's only care about the $$$. This was never about CWD, if they wanted to manage that, it would be kill deer by any means necessary. Not a baiting ban, that was done purely for a special interest group, but every knows that.


----------



## Sunshinetim (12 mo ago)

jiggin is livin said:


> I know a guy that feeds year round.
> 
> He has a big chunk of property and those deer literally are trained to the sound of corn in a coffee can. He rattles the can and says "Come on girls!" and they come running like dogs to a treat bag or a set of keys. It is hilarious. He doesn't hunt them obviously, but his son does hunt the property occasionally, but only mature bucks.
> 
> He hunts out of state and state land only. Says it feels like cheating at home. I can relate to that, but I still hunt at home too.


Sounds like it would be cheating at home


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I have about the same thing. I could set in my garage and pick them off under the apple trees. I have three trees at about 20 to 25 yards and and once the apples start dropping they are there every evening.


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

jiggin is livin said:


> I know a guy that feeds year round.
> 
> He has a big chunk of property and those deer literally are trained to the sound of corn in a coffee can. He rattles the can and says "Come on girls!" and they come running like dogs to a treat bag or a set of keys. It is hilarious. He doesn't hunt them obviously, but his son does hunt the property occasionally, but only mature bucks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

LGB said:


> DNR definitions aside. The DNR defines "Bait" so that being in the game laws is what has to be followed. Doesn't mean it's a factual definition. Like stated above, it's ALL bait.



By that definition, every oak tree is bait, every apple tree…. One is a food source, it’s there darn near year round, the other, is not.


----------

